# Locals



## lil digger (Oct 16, 2014)

Here is my local collection that ive been able to get so far and have been very happy with!
Squats from left to right1. W.SIEGFRIED / WP
2. T SIEGFRIED
3. J.M.C.M. MAUCH CHUNK / UNION GLASS WORKS- iron pontil
4. W.SIEGFRIED WALNUTPORT / UNION GLASS WORKS-iron pontil
5. J.T.NUSBAUM & BROTHERS / N WEISSPORT- iron pontil
6.P.SHARKEY MH CHUNK
7. J.T.NUSBAUM 1862
8.W.SIEGFRIED. WP
9 F.R & J.F. SLATINGTON PABlobs and hutches
1. WALNUTPORT BOTTLING WKS WALNUTPORT PA
2.F.HORLACHER BOWMANSVILLE PA
3.F.HORLACHER BOWMANS
4.J.S.S.HILLAlso looking to add more of the local sodas to my collection !


----------



## Dugout (Oct 16, 2014)

You're doing well !  So how are you now anyway?


----------



## sandchip (Oct 16, 2014)

Those are great.  The color on the Siegfried is outstanding!


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice local grouping ya got goin' on there.  Like McDonald's, I'm lovin' it.


----------

